# Don't you just love cold weather?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe it's because where i live it gets super hot almost all year around, but i love cold weather so much.
I just love the feeling of being cold and drinking a warm cup of coffee. Or when talking to people shaking because of the cold and not because of my anxiety. Or just hiding under my blankets with my phone. Nothing beats a cold day with a cloudy sky and a cup of coffee in my hands. It just makes me feel alive.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Getting ready for bed and getting into the cold sheets. Curling up into a ball slowly warming up into bliss.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I hate cold weather. Ice, wind and frost.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

In a way it's nice, but using a motorcycle for daily commuting can be a ***** in the winter. I agree with Oh Dae su by the way, getting in bed at night when it's freezing outside can be a great feeling


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I love cold weather, but unfortunately I live in a place that gets 9 months of summer. We get snow once every 3-5 years. .___.

Cold weather is awesome because I like fall/winter clothes--scarves, layering, jeans, boots. And it allows me to walk outside for more than a minute without having sweat running down every inch of my body.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

I absolutely positively passionately and definitely HATE cold weather! More specific...I hate winter.

In my part of South Africa, winter is the dry season. No snow. Only frost. Winters here are cold, dry, brown and dusty. Bleagh!


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

A lot of people ***** about the rain constantly where I live. I love it. I find that sunshine irritates me, and of course heat pushes me over the edge. I love the grey, cold, drizzly days. My favorite is when it's brisk out and it's been raining, then the clouds start to move fast and the sun starts to peak through the clouds.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope, massive seasonal depression 

Weather itself I don't mind though, but I prefer summer as can go walking about the countryside without getting caked in mud


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Relz said:


> I love cold weather, but unfortunately I live in a place that gets 9 months of summer. We get snow once every 3-5 years. .___.
> 
> Cold weather is awesome because I like fall/winter clothes--scarves, layering, jeans, boots. And it allows me to walk outside for more than a minute without having sweat running down every inch of my body.


Yeah, I heard hell doesn't get much snow fall, lol.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Nope, massive seasonal depression
> 
> Weather itself I don't mind though, but I prefer summer as can go walking about the countryside without getting caked in mud


Same with me


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Love the cold weather, especially considering how hot it can get at times back home. THe cool breeze feels uncomfortable at first, but as autumn/winter progresses you become accustomed to it. It feels more natural, in my experience, than does being in more arid climates; relaxing is also a more straightforward process in cooler weather.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

I love cold weather! Especially in Autumn when it's sunny yet cold and the leaves are changing colour - you have parks to yourself. Plus hot chocolate, warm food, warm clothes, cute winter fashion, sitting by a fire ... I'm jealous of places that get snow and experience proper winter!

In summer it gets so dry an humid, I often get sick from it D:


----------



## Fiale (Aug 27, 2014)

I like it but it's getting too cold too fast this year. High of 31 in McDowell VA in a few days when the average high should be around 53. 

If you like the cold you may want to move to Verkhoyansk, Russia, it's -45 right now. (Yes, Negative 45 F) with a typical January day being around -70F, maybe -50F at the warmest. Don't know people survive in this place! It has the biggest temperature change through the seasons; despite having a record low of -90F in January it has warmed all the way up to 99F in July, which is a 189 degree difference through the seasons. Compare that to my hometown up here in the VA mountains.... It's been down to -26F in January and the record high is 91 in July. That's only 117 degrees.

If we were to compare averages it would be even less. Average January high is 37, compared to the average July high of 80. Only a 43 degree difference. Verkhoyansk on the other hand has an average high of -70 in January, and an average high of 70 in July.....140 degrees versus 43!


----------



## Soatanna (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes! I don't like being cold, per se, but I love warming up within the cold. I think that made sense...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not really, but at least I won't be sweating as much. Really hate sweating a lot in the heat


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

No! I hate the cold. I don't want chill or snow.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hell ****ing NO!!!!


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Somewhat. 

I prefer something between 55-65 °F


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

musiclover55 said:


> I prefer something between 55-65 °F


^ Pretty much.

The extremes are blaaaah, but if I had to pick one to deal with, it would be the cold. I prefer dressing in layers (feel too exposed, otherwise) and that just doesn't work very well in the heat of the summer.

Now all I need to do is get out of this house so I don't have to deal with snow shoveling anymore. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate.


----------



## inthewater (Mar 1, 2014)

I love fall and winter. I look forward to it all year long. As the OP mentioned, there's nothing better than drinking hot tea or coffee on a cold evening. Covering up with blankets on a dreary night. Wearing winter clothes (which I happen to prefer over summer clothes). I only wish I lived somewhere where the winter landscapes were more dramatic. Where I live, it pretty much looks the same all year, no matter what the temperature. I'd love to wake up in the middle of a beautiful winter landscape painting.


----------



## vania31415 (Aug 30, 2014)

It depends what I'm doing, I love the cold when I'm at home all day, wearing a warm jumper, hugging a hot water bottle, drinking hot tea or coffee..but if I have to step outside I much prefer the warmth, less restrictive clothing (then I don't have to carry around a coat all day), and no need for umbrellas.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Hell no any thing below 16c is way to cold .


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Today was the first cold day this year*

I got to the gym in shorts and tank-top with gloves by bike. People in bus shelters or streets stare at me in any weather

It is my favourite season. I never wrap up in coat, scarf or hat. I'm naturally hot. I like biting winds, rain & snow. I wear sandals. Any jacket makes me sweat.

In summer I need 3 or 4 showers per day


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*My heating is switched off*

I usually do that

I set max 16º frosty in the car. That's LO for Audi. Nothing above 16º for me!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*how about tog level?*

I think you can get 15 max quilt / duvet?

Mine is about 8 so I don't sweat in there

I like flu. It's makes my head spin nicely

I think of my upcoming homelessness. No date for that yet. My retirement age is 2041

Got a nice 4 person tent and sleeping bag for when at school. Went camping with girlfriends when I got my first car


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I love the cold weather around fall and early winter. I get to wear hoodies and sweaters which I feel most comfortable and secure in


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I moved from michagen to texas to get away from that ****. I'd rather go out in 90• weather than -6


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

I love cold weather. My favorite weather is rainy, cold, and grey skies. That being said, I live in sunny, dry California and we don't get much rain so I don't know how I'd feel about living in constant rain. However, I lived in Pennsylvania for a period of my life and I enjoyed the weather (minus the summertime and humidity). There's a certain calm stillness feeling that cold, rainy weather gives me.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I hate it honestly.

Also really cold weather just brings a host of inconveniences that I'd rather not deal with in the winter. Fall weather can be fine but I hate cold, snowy, freezing, winter weather quite a bit.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

I do!
I absolutely LOVE the cold weather!


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

You are a Polar Bear and the one of the most interesting (in a quirky way) people on this forum



twitchy666 said:


> I got to the gym in shorts and tank-top with gloves by bike. People in bus shelters or streets stare at me in any weather
> 
> It is my favourite season. I never wrap up in coat, scarf or hat. I'm naturally hot. I like biting winds, rain & snow. I wear sandals. Any jacket makes me sweat.
> 
> In summer I need 3 or 4 showers per day


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

Absolutely love it. Hot weather makes me feel chronically overstimulated and eventually causes me severe depression and psychological discomfort if it goes on too long.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

yay I get to test my new snow bike tires!


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

YUP! Can't stand the heat, especially humid heat, worst ****ing thing ever, makes me irritable lol. Cold feels like it gives that "inner heat" purpose, warm the damn joints!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nooo lol. Today I had trouble getting warm, and it's not even that cold yet. I like when it's crisp and you need a jacket. To me, autumn is ideal. I hate dealing with and driving in snow, or having my skin become extra dry and flaky. The cold weather makes my rosacea flare up, too. I'm hoping for a mild winter.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep i love winter i work outside 3 days a week and i hate been covered in sweat all day you can't do anything to stop it and the only people who i know who love summer are people who have aircon inside


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

One nice thing about the snow we've been getting is that it's killed off the spider's that were coming in.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I like being able to cover myself up in big sweatshirts. I can never understand why people complain about it. Hot weather is horrible.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

Come onnnn, winter! Except for ice, blech.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My family won't be able to rent a cabin up north to see snow this year. No sledding :/ Can't wait until it's December when it dips to the 40's at night so I can turn on my heater where I am.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I do. It's nice and cosy cuddly weather. Synonymous w warm tea, hot chocolate and marshmellows ..to me. Plus I don't get oily zits which it appears to have taken residency on my face right now (Summer) Scars, pimples, oil bleh feelin hideous


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cold weather by itself is okay. Winter is winter. It's the precipitation that can fall when it's cold (snow, sleet, ice, freezing rain) that I don't love.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

My favorite time of the year is when daylight savings time ends. It's cold and dark, perfect for Jacuzzis and fireplaces...and tons of heavy carbs! And the holidays--people are so pleasant until January when they get real *****y...just an observation.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Very much so


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Anything below about 5C can **** right off.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 18, 2013)

Like the OP, I adore cold weather. I love the feeling I get after taking a brisk walk in the cold around dusk, when I get to come in from the cold and feel myself warming up gradually, with my cheeks being the last body part to finally get warm. I love a cup of hot chocolate or chamomile tea on a cold night. I find the cold invigorating. I'm more likely to exercise outdoors during the fall and winter months because of how stimulating the cold is to all my senses.


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yessss. And I thought I was the only one


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its like asking me if i like getting cold feet. hell no.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah I like the cold, preferably in the 20F-30F range. I just don't like when it's windy too. The wind makes it unbearable.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Agreed. Something very relaxing about winter, especially when it rains a lot.


----------

